
Show HN: Subsalad – Find fresh subreddits - _spoonman
https://subsalad.impetusnovem.com
======
_spoonman
I wrote this simple app to accomplish 3 goals:

1\. understand what serverless architecture is 2\. learn the basics of
frontend design with bootstrap 3\. learn more about AWS services I don't
typically use

The architecture is S3 + API Gateway + Lambda + Cloudfront (so I can serve it
over HTTPS). It's simple (just one web page) but I learned a ton by doing it.
Hope you enjoy.

